# BHS or non-BHS riding school



## KEC (20 July 2014)

I'm looking for a RS and have noticed that some are BHS approved and others aren't.  I don't know if a non-BHS RS is a total no-no or if being approved doesn't really matter that much.  Does anyone have any thoughts/experience/advice?  I don't want to go to a dodgy centre!!


----------



## ruth83 (20 July 2014)

All riding schools should be Local Authority (LA) approved - without this they cannot be insured. This is your number 1 priority.

BHS approved schools should offer a good standard of horse welfare and will have qualified instructors (or trainees working under qualified supervision). As with all approvals schemes there have been the odd approved school where standards have slipped, The BHS have been tightening up on this recently and hopefully the centres which no longer maintain the standards have had their approvals revoked. On the other hand, there are some schools which are very well run but are not BHS approved for one reason or another - schools cannot be approved if they have not yet been open for 12 months, some schools do not see the benefit of approval (The BHS are working to become 'The Gold Standard' once more but this may take time).

A BHS approved school would be an ideal, but checking that the school is LA approved is essential.


----------



## LaMooch (20 July 2014)

I trained at a BHS approved establishment and worked at 2 ABRS approved establishments and now ride at BHS approved riding school. To me it makes no difference it all depends on your bond with an instructor. I would never use a riding school that has no Local Authority Licence as it will not have the correct insurance or even the same level of horse welfare as ABRS or BHS approved yards


----------



## KEC (20 July 2014)

Thanks that's great advice!!


----------



## Wiz201 (20 July 2014)

Its not a complete no no, I would approach the school and assess it properly.


----------



## Pingypo (20 July 2014)

All depends on the yard, methods of teaching etc. I think! I have experienced both and in my opinion I found that the BHS approved yard tended to be more strict and rules etc. could be very restrictive because health and safety was always a big issue whereas a non BHS approved yard was more laid back and although was just as safe and qualified teachers etc. I just thought it was a nicer laid back atmosphere. The BHS yard I was at was very strict about out of bounds areas, where you walked your horse, ordering shavings in a book in advance just in case you hurt yourself wheeling it to the stable etc. I realise that this applies more for actually stabling a horse at a yard rather than taking lessons. In terms of lessons, teaching etc. the standards will be good at both, just more freedom in general as the actual yard part of non BHS stables although definitely not unsafe or incautious, dangerous or anything like that, otherwise I wouldn't have stabled there! 

Just an opinion, but you could always go and look around a couple of each in your area, see what you think and ask lots of questions!!


----------



## LessThanPerfect (21 July 2014)

I've ridden at both BHS and ABRS approved schools and personally I have preferred the ABRS ones as generally I have found the atmosphere more relaxed and generally friendlier. It depends upon what you want to do with your riding, if you want to work in the industry eventually then you are better training with BHS from the start as they have very specific ways of doing things.

 I personally am not a fan of the BHS as their attitude towards disabled riders has been far from ideal in the past and until the law was changed they wouldn't allow disabled riders exemptions in the stage exams for mounting from the ground or trotting a horse in hand even if the rider couldn't walk even though they may be quite advanced riders. I find the ABRS to have a far more enlightened attitude.


----------



## ecb89 (21 July 2014)

I ride at a BHS approved school, it is also a livery yard. 

They are very strict on things like turning out and leading with hats and gloves on which I think sets a great example to the kiddies.

Only annoying thing is my instructor, who is a very very good German rider, wants to take away my saddle and reins to help develop my seat and it's not allowed due to health and safety


----------



## ruth83 (21 July 2014)

ecb89 said:



			Only annoying thing is my instructor, who is a very very good German rider, wants to take away my saddle and reins to help develop my seat and it's not allowed due to health and safety
		
Click to expand...

Unless I have missed a very recent change then this is most definately not a BHS imposed sanction. It may be to do with the insurance company or the yard owners preferences but not The BHS. I worked at a respected BHS training yard for a few years and we frequently did bareback riding with the kids on holiday club and riding without stirrups and reins for students and clients. To ride completely tack-less might be a different question.


----------



## LaMooch (21 July 2014)

ecb89 said:



			Only annoying thing is my instructor, who is a very very good German rider, wants to take away my saddle and reins to help develop my seat and it's not allowed due to health and safety
		
Click to expand...

I wonder if a lot of this has to with the suing culture that has appeared in this country


----------



## Tnavas (22 July 2014)

Having learnt to ride at a non BHS school and then moving to a BHS approved school where I then had to relearn everything I'd go for a school where coaches and horse care have been approved. Both BHS & ABRS have down to earth proven safe practises, I have the BHSAI, I Stable Manager, Stage 4 & ABRS Grooms Diploma, all wear tough exams with a high standard required.

Sometimes it's worth having lessons at several different schools or at least go and watch some lessons.

First impressions count, a clean tidy yard says a lot about the care of the horses. Clean horses with well fitting tack in clean sound condition, saddles of a design that will help sit you correctly. Instructors should be tidily turned out. Tuition should be that, you should expect to be told HOW to do not just told to 'trot on' with no instruction as to how to do so. You should not be yelled and screamed at, you should expect to be corrected and praised where due.

The lesson should be enjoyable and comfortable. Ensure the instructor is aware of your fitness level and don't be scared to ask for a break


----------



## KEC (23 July 2014)

Thanks for all the replies.  I've narrowed it down to two - Croft End in Oldham and John Shaw in South Manchester.  Am going to have a lesson at both and see which suits best and where I feel I'll improve the fastest. Thanks again everyone xx


----------



## LessThanPerfect (25 July 2014)

Would you mind PM'ing me after you have been to John Shaws and tell me what you think? If they are any good I might be interested in taking up my ABRS progressive tests again  there as they are within travelling distance.


----------

